# ACS Assessment Expired. Want to change code to new ANZSCO Code.



## ankg (Feb 8, 2015)

Hi Expat Forum members, 
I need expert advice here please. I got the assessment 2 years back for "system Analyst" which has expired now. I am thinking to change the ANSZCO code to "Software engineer". I am concerned if this can be done as it is mandatory to link the previous application with the new one. It automatically detects your details. Can anyone please help me on this, please. 
1. Will ACS assess me on the new ANZSCO code? As I can see previous uploaded documents when I am linking the application.

Please help.

Regards,
ank


----------



## funnybond4u (Sep 10, 2013)

ankg said:


> Hi Expat Forum members,
> I need expert advice here please. I got the assessment 2 years back for "system Analyst" which has expired now. I am thinking to change the ANSZCO code to "Software engineer". I am concerned if this can be done as it is mandatory to link the previous application with the new one. It automatically detects your details. Can anyone please help me on this, please.
> 1. Will ACS assess me on the new ANZSCO code? As I can see previous uploaded documents when I am linking the application.
> 
> ...


There won't be any issue. You can still link to old application and get accessed in new code. I changed it from Sys-Admin to Sec-Spclist when the old one got expired. And I did linked the new application with old one.


----------



## ankg (Feb 8, 2015)

Thanks for you reply. Did you upload the new experience letters? In ur case, does the roles and responsibilities matched within those 2 codes?




funnybond4u said:


> ankg said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Expat Forum members,
> ...


----------



## funnybond4u (Sep 10, 2013)

ankg said:


> Thanks for you reply. Did you upload the new experience letters? In ur case, does the roles and responsibilities matched within those 2 codes?


In my earlier assessment, they only considered my old experience. However in the new assessment, both old and new assessment got accessed.


----------



## rock471 (Aug 24, 2016)

I have got my assessment done for the project manager which is expired. I wanted to get assessment done again but for the role of business analyst. I wanted to know if I add the new roles and responsibilities will they not ask that now you are adding new roles and responsibilities for the same companies. I see that I cannot delete the previous statutory declaration. So if I add the new declaration how will it go. Please help confused a lot....Thanks folks...


----------



## rock471 (Aug 24, 2016)

funnybond4u said:


> In my earlier assessment, they only considered my old experience. However in the new assessment, both old and new assessment got accessed.


My previous ACS for project management is expired now I want to apply for assessment under new ANZSCO code Business Analyst. I have to link with previous application. DO I need to submit all the documents again (such as Degree, Experience letter etc) or can I just change the roles and responsibility and the CV. Please guide...Thnx


----------



## Chanthini (Apr 13, 2016)

Hi
Can anyone help me with query.
I done with my ACS without Australia experince but i am claiming 5points in EOI for the same as i missed to split out.But ACS has approved all the years of experince including australia experince for the anezco code 261313.

Do DIBP accept this if i provide all my tax documents of australia as proof?

My agent did this but when i see in ACS site,i saw we need split up.

CAn we convince CO for this 

Thanks


----------



## sreeji (Mar 22, 2014)

Hello,
Did you applied for ACS with new code?

Thanks
Sree


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Chanthini said:


> Hi
> Can anyone help me with query.
> I done with my ACS without Australia experince but i am claiming 5points in EOI for the same as i missed to split out.But ACS has approved all the years of experince including australia experince for the anezco code 261313.
> 
> ...


As you have rightly said, the experience needed to be split up as per rul s
Now whether the CO will allow it or not is a subjective matter. 

If you have not yet got the invite, I would not risk the visa fees
I would get a fresh assessment done with the experience split up as per rules and then
Submit a fresh EOI


Cheers


----------

